# Shorter BHMs



## BornfreeFA (Jul 24, 2008)

Now I know most women do prefer taller men... whether they are an FFA or not. 

I'm just a hair under 5ft 8in and 235 lbs. I am actually average height for a male (I believe.) 

Is height an important factor to FFAs?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sure it's not for shorter women but for us taller women it can pose issues. For some women it doesn't bother them. I have dated shorter men before..but if I had a choice I would like the man to be as tall or taller than myself. I guess I like the all around big physic.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2008)

For sure height is a factor for many women. But I would suggest that on average it rates kind of like saying "breast size is a factor for a lot of men." That is, most might prefer taller/bigger, but for most it is probably not a deal breaker if they like the whole package. But for first impressions, or looking through an ad, or things like that, it probably matters more.

Just my impression as a guy who has been kicking around here for quite a while.

And for what it is worth, I'm only a shade over 5'8" myself, and sorry but 5'8" is on the low end of average these days in North America (average for adult men who are not yet shrinking from age is apparently about 5'10"). 

So, eh, being a bit on the short side doesn't help, but if you don't let it hold you back in how you act, it should not be a big factor.

Again, all just IMO.


----------



## BornfreeFA (Jul 24, 2008)

You are right about that... Most average women are 5ft 4in to 5ft 6in so with their heels on... We're about the same. Taller girls may or may not be crazy about my height.

My build is big all over... My legs just aren't that long. Inseam 30" is still a bit too long on me.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 24, 2008)

BornfreeFA said:


> You are right about that... Most average women are 5ft 4in to 5ft 6in so with their heels on... We're about the same. Taller girls may or may not be crazy about my height.
> 
> My build is big all over... My legs just aren't that long. Inseam 30" is still a bit too long on me.



Your right most average women are about 5'5 so it shouldn't be a problem for you. It's just that even the shorter women seem to be grabbing up all the tall men too so our pool to pick from for the taller men is very slim. Damn you short women..LOL..kidding.


----------



## BornfreeFA (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris Farley was about 5ft 8in I think... Do many FFA's find him sexy?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

*I am only 5 feet even.. so it's all good to me...go figure how I ended up dating a guy 6'5 and 400+ recently?????...it's pretty akward for me in general, and I always said no interest to men over 6'2 prior to this......*


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jul 24, 2008)

height is an issue for the shorter bhm being only 5'4 but 300ish with plans to get to 350ish. 400 would probably be too big at my height maybe?


----------



## Melian (Jul 24, 2008)

I hate to sound so shallow, but yeah, height REALLY matters to me. I'm 5'9 (and like to wear heels), and I don't think I could ever date someone who was less than 6'0. Even if he was really fat, being taller would still make me feel.....big...hulking...masculine. I feel small and feminine with a tall, heavy man, and that's basically how I need to feel to be satisfied with a relationship.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well i am 5'6" but it really doesnt matter to me. As long as he treats me with respect, thats all that matters to me. :kiss2:


----------



## cammy (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm 5'4" and hubby lies and claims he's 5'10" - when I'm in 3" heels, he isn't much taller than me - but he weighs more than twice me, so I'm good.


----------



## squurp (Jul 25, 2008)

BornfreeFA said:


> Now I know most women do prefer taller men... whether they are an FFA or not.
> 
> I'm just a hair under 5ft 8in and 235 lbs. I am actually average height for a male (I believe.)
> 
> Is height an important factor to FFAs?



Average height varies by ethnic descent, continent, and region. 5'8" is not what I'd call short, unless you are of particular african, or norwegian/swedish/finnish descent.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 25, 2008)

How you carry yourself is critical too - you can add height if you carry yourself upright and don't slouch. I'm 5'10.5", but most people assume I'm six feet on meeting me - because I was taught to carry myself straight. Square those shoulders!


----------



## blimpy4000 (Jul 25, 2008)

sigh, looks like I fall in the below average line
I is 5"5'
this sucks, I WANT TO BE TALLER
aren't there girls who like the shorter guy?


----------



## blimpy4000 (Jul 25, 2008)

well, I am outstanding cause I'm kind of insane

but I don't have this "confidence" you speak of
so I have a problem

am I the shortest guy around?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 25, 2008)

I personally LOVE short stocky BHMs. Four of the hottest ones I have ever gone out with were 5'8 or 5'9 and ranged in weight from 185 to 250. I love the "soccer player" build.

sooo sexy.


----------



## ThatOneGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

I think short guys are really hot. Even though I date a lot of tall guys, I always prefer shorter ones. But I"m pretty short, only like maybe sort of 5'4. So I like guys I can see eye to eye with. It gets awkward with tall guyys, even though I wouldn't hold being tall against someone. Sorry if this makes no sense. It's friday night,, so what do you expect?


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 26, 2008)

squurp said:


> Average height varies by ethnic descent, continent, and region. 5'8" is not what I'd call short, unless you are of particular african, or norwegian/swedish/finnish descent.



Exactly.

The average Height for White Men in the US is actually 5'9''
And that for White Women is 5'4''

So a 5'4'' woman isn't short, she's average. 

Although it's easy to believe that one is short when comparing with tall people. The ladies who said they are 5'9'' are way above average! 

I am a bit below average myself lulz 

But then again, the average height for the Mongoloid Race (Asian/Amerindian) ... is wayyyyy shorter than for White people.

I think it's like 5'1'' for Women and 5'5'' for Men. 

Very, very different.

So putting one's height in the context of race is important, so as not to feel like there's something wrong with you, when there isn't


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 26, 2008)

I am only 5'2" height still matters a lot to me...even though a lot of males are taller than me already I like the tall (in refrence to the average height) males more. I think I just like feeling really short. I definately go for guys that are 6' and up, but I have liked shorter so it's not set in stone.

wait I'm asian, pacific Islander, White, and Hispanic so where do I fit in with height...just thinkin about the post above mine...seriously though...what would be average more me...Now I'm all worried that I'm super short.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 26, 2008)

IszyStone said:


> wait I'm asian, pacific Islander, White, and Hispanic so where do I fit in with height...just thinkin about the post above mine...seriously though...what would be average more me...Now I'm all worried that I'm super short.




Aww I have the same problem 

I'm even shorter though... 5.0 

I'm Russian and Native American so judging by my height, I'm more like the Mongoloid side LOL

But yeah, I guess when you're multi-racial you're probably going to be more like one of your races than the other in height. Since you're also Mongoloid (Asian/Pacific Islander) it would be normal for you to be 5'2'' 

And I guess I'm normal too, judging by my dad's female relatives who are all like my height


----------



## Smite (Jul 26, 2008)

5'11" is short?!?!?!


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

To me height's not important. I've been attracted to guys shorter than me, taller than me, and the same height as me. Though, I've always had a soft spot for the short guys.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Most women I've dated have been around my height or a little taller mainly because I'm 5'3", so most women _are_ taller.  Though I've also dated women as tall as 6' -- for me the only issue is if the woman has issues with it (and most do, as even this thread will demonstrate).

But since I've gained weight I think I can cover making a woman feel small or not -- I'm almost 220 now, so even if a woman is a number of inches taller than me, odds are pretty good I outweigh her by quite a bit, and if anything it even helps with the whole "contrast" thing which I also like quite a bit.


----------



## blimpy4000 (Jul 26, 2008)

> I personally LOVE short stocky BHMs. Four of the hottest ones I have ever gone out with were 5'8 or 5'9 and ranged in weight from 185 to 250. I love the "soccer player" build.
> 
> sooo sexy.





> I think short guys are really hot. Even though I date a lot of tall guys, I always prefer shorter ones. But I"m pretty short, only like maybe sort of 5'4. So I like guys I can see eye to eye with. It gets awkward with tall guyys, even though I wouldn't hold being tall against someone.




horray, than I still do have a chance.
all hope is not lost

I'm gonna do a little dance now 
(does a little jig)


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 27, 2008)

Smite said:


> 5'11" is short?!?!?!



You're taller than average 

(5'9'' is the average for guys)


----------



## Smite (Jul 27, 2008)

That's good then! Was afraid for a second


----------



## JMNYC (Jul 27, 2008)

Shorter guys work harder on stuff they can do something about---personality, heart, intelligence.

Also, ahem, some of us, um, may surprise you when you, er, check under the hood. 

That said, I fully accept some ladies do not find smaller dudes ring their bells. Same as the thin ladies, for whom average cats would fall for, didn't light my stick of dynamite in the boudoir.

Some like my music; some don't. Some like my body, some didn't. Nothing to do with me.


----------



## JMNYC (Jul 27, 2008)

Shorter guys work harder on stuff they can do something about---personality, heart, intelligence.

Also, ahem, some of us, um, may surprise you when you, er, check under the hood. 

That said, I fully accept some ladies do not find smaller dudes ring their bells. Same as the thin ladies, for whom average cats would fall for, didn't light my stick of dynamite in the boudoir.

Some like my music; some don't. Some like my body, some didn't. Nothing to do with me. You got a problem with my length, take it up with my manufacturer.

Also, I'm the tallest one in my family so I never felt I had a thing about not being 6'0, or even 5'10.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm another short FFA (around 5' 2"), so any height is fine with me! I can think of only one guy I know who is shorter than I am. I definitely don't rule out anyone based on height. Tall guys are fun to look up to, literally, and short guys are fun because you feel more equally matched.

Maybe this is just coincidence, but, like JMNYC, I've met more short guys with wacky personalities. A lot of tall guys I know are really sedate, but that's nothing against tall men in general. I'm sure there are plenty of fun tall guys I have yet to meet!


----------



## fatso (Jul 30, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I personally LOVE short stocky BHMs. Four of the hottest ones I have ever gone out with were 5'8 or 5'9 and ranged in weight from 185 to 250. I love the "soccer player" build.
> 
> sooo sexy.



Hello, a lurker for a while anyway decided to finally chime in(I'll introduce myself elsewhere). Being a tad bit shy of 5' 9" but being a soccer player and having the build I must admit, what we lack in bulk we make up for either in size elsewhere or in skill . Still all peope have their preferences.


----------



## persimmon (Aug 1, 2008)

Given a guy who's attractive and compatible, different heights have different advantages.

My height: optimal smooching.

Taller: optimal grabbing of his lovehandles; optimal necksmooches-from-behind for me.

A bit shorter: optimal for feeling me up in hips-to-waist region. Also optimal for shoving facefirst into my chest, which is my power move *cough*.

At 5'6" (167 cm, I think) I'm pretty average for Americans overall, slightly on the tall side for US women. With a preferred partner-height range of 5'5" or taller, that's...a lot of fat guys who could have fit the bill. My own is six inches taller than me, which when hugging means I have to hunch over to snuggle into his chest.

p


----------



## california_august (Aug 1, 2008)

I like being tall (I'm 6'3") but I always wondered how much things would change if I was a bit shorter.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Aug 1, 2008)

california_august said:


> I like being tall (I'm 6'3") but I always wondered how much things would change if I was a bit shorter.



If you were otherwise the same inside and out except for height:

At 5'9" you'd see a slight decrease in dates and attention/flirtatious behavior from what you've experienced in life and drop in interest from online dating sites, if you used them.

At 5'6" you'd see a marked decrease in all of the above, but still garner some, but more in person than online.

At 5'3" (what I am) you'd have a better shot buying a Powerball ticket. And finding other hobbies, like monasticism. :doh:


----------



## california_august (Aug 1, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> If you were otherwise the same inside and out except for height:
> 
> At 5'9" you'd see a slight decrease in dates and attention/flirtatious behavior from what you've experienced in life and drop in interest from online dating sites, if you used them.
> 
> ...



Hang in there man! You'll find someone soon enough.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Aug 1, 2008)

That post wasn't to fish for sympathy or encouragement -- I'm too old and world-aware for that to work, anyway (just read the posts in this thread!), but did use a tiny bit of hyperbole for satirical effect.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I am 4' 11 1/2" , the majority of men are taller than me. I have no preference for a man's height.... I would just be happy to be with someone who treats me with respect and loves me for who I am.


----------



## california_august (Aug 3, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> That post wasn't to fish for sympathy or encouragement -- I'm too old and world-aware for that to work, anyway (just read the posts in this thread!), but did use a tiny bit of hyperbole for satirical effect.



Ah, that's my bad then. Hard to tell sometimes reading something on the internet.


----------



## homersimpson (Aug 3, 2008)

<---is 6'5 just letting ya all know lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

sooooo you are 6'5 inches short !! Good height to go with someone who is under five foot


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Aug 3, 2008)

I am about 5'7" and 325 lbs. not tall but when you figure I'm a Russian, Polish, Mexican, it all makes sense. Being short doesn't make it easy but you just need to know how to present yourself. Bottom line, dress for who you want to attract.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I'm just jealous of the short women.....><


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 4, 2008)

<~~ 5' 10" man im short


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> <~~ 5' 10" man im short



Short compared to who?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Short compared to who?



my wife who is 6' lol


----------



## kronoman (Aug 5, 2008)

BornfreeFA said:


> Now I know most women do prefer taller men... whether they are an FFA or not.
> 
> I'm just a hair under 5ft 8in and 235 lbs. I am actually average height for a male (I believe.)
> 
> Is height an important factor to FFAs?



for me is a big issue, a curse... I like big girls (I'm male) but I'm a small guy (well, average for my country, our diet is very natural, almost vegan so we dont get so big as americans, we don't have processed foods). 

I'm about 54 kg (120 pounds) and 164 cm (5 feet 5 inches I guess). 

I did dated a USA girl in 2004, she was here in a exchange program with college, but she was like the hulk next to me, about 300 pounds I guess (I loved it, she did not feel too much good when going out in public, we got lots of stares, specially because she was bigger than bouncers here @ clubs ) 
Anyways, she is the most beautiful girl I ever dated (and I dated a lot  )... sadly she returned to USA in early 2005, to never be seen again.

Anyways, I would love that we had more BBWs here... sadly biggest girls are 80 kg at most here (+160 pounds)...


----------

